
Google proposes new town-like tech hub in Mountain View - tim_sw
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/02/google-mountain-view-tech-hub-proposal-pictures.html
======
raxxorrax
Imagine your employer owns every form of infrastructure you use.

Please be nice to your colleagues in marketing for providing toilet paper
advertising while you can take a shit.

I am sorry for the vulgar language, but not for the cynicism.

